# Snapper tractor and snowblower



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

I'm going to look at a 11 hp snapper with a 2 year old snowblower on it. Price $650. Thats all the women could tell me, her husband was gone. Can anyone give me a clue ahead of time what it might be and opinions? I'm just looking for something that will do light snowfalls so I don't have to haul my JD between work and home so much.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

How old is it :question:Snapper made some nice LTs and GTs. I know when most people think of Snappers the think RERs but they made good tractors as well. As long as it runs good and look descent along with the snow blower sound like a descent price to me.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

I don't know yet how old it is, I'd assume that being a 11 horse that it's fairly old.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

I was concerened about 11 hp, but have heard plenty of people say its sufficient. Owner figured it was an early 80's model. I bought it for $600. Has a low-high range hydro tranny of some sort. The blower is a two stage, basicly new, and has the chains and weights. If nothing else, I'll adapt the blower to my 318 JD.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats great i take it was in good shape then.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Not to bad shape, started and ran fine. I didn't go over it very closely as it was obvious the blower was worth the price. I can have the shop kids overhaul it if needed. I have to go back with a trailer to pick it up.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Old_N…

Sounds like you got yourself some residential capability.
In fairness to the tractor (Ha-Ha) You should do a belt,
oil, plug and air filter change.

I’ll bet the 11hp and 2 stage blower do fine this winter.
If the snow get real heavy, just use a lower gear to the 
the blower a chance to deal with it. The nice thing about
the 2 stage is you don’t have to ram the snow down its
throat. How about posting a pic, I think you have the 
forums only Snapper Tractor.
:tractorsm


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I know of a late 1970s/early 1980s vintage Snapper tractor with a cast iron Kohler engine for sale in north NJ. Hydro tranny. If anyone is interested, I can stop and get the particulars on it. Driving by a 50 MPH, it looks decent with faded paint. It is currently being stored outside in the weather.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Picked it up yesterday. Hopefully there's a picture attached. I'm guessing its an 83 as their's an 83 in the engine model #. There appears to be a AMF label, although to faded to read. So maybe it's not a real snapper anymore. Not real well built, sheet metal front axel, steering linkage a little worn, tranny is just the walkbehind snowblower type - spinning plate that a pulley rides in and out on for speed variation. Don't know if that's a good or bad think, seems to work ok, plus it has a high/low range. I strongly suspect though that only one wheel is driven . Engine runs fine. The blower is shaft drive, although there's a short v belt from the electric clutch on the engine down to the shaft drive.
Guess if I'm the only one on this forum with one of these, it makes me the resident expert!! Bring on your questions.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

It looks pretty good! Does it run good? if so it will probably do well for you this winter. You're right that the blower is probably worth the price you paid so if the tractor dies you could get your money back 

Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It looks to be in good shape how does it run:question: I think maybe someone put that AMF sticker on it as far i know reading on there history there was nothing about AMF. I see it has the same set up trans as the RERs. I have pulled a 14' boat with my RER and it did fine. But it wouldn't hurt to have a spare rubber disk on hand just in case. You never know how old that one is unless he just replace it. Now your the first one with a Snapper tractor now we need to get some more.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=65202>


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

It starts right up and runs fine. The previous owner said he disconected the battery cable as it would drain the battery. I could find no evidence of a draw touching the cable to the battery nor can I imagine why it would. Not a whole lot of complicated circutitry on here. Any ideas. Am I right that only one wheel is powered? I might as well take that chain and weight off the other side. Good idea about a spare rubber disk. I'd assume parts would still be available if its the same as the RER.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I suppose you could jack up the back and spin one wheel and see if the other one turns in the opposite or same direction to prove out your theory. With the weight of the blower on the front, I'd leave the weight on the back tire either way just for counter balance. As for the battery, maybe it is not a draining problem and instead a charging problem or a bad battery with a shorted cell?

We're going to need some pictures of it in action. It looks like it should move a lot of snow.  

Mark


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

I lifted the rearend, it does indeed drive both wheels. I'll have to pull it apart sometime to see how it works as there is no obvious differential. There is a cover on the left wheel side that would appear to just be a chain cover and the axle from the right wheel runs into that cover. Something secret is happening under that cover It is sealed, has some sort of lubricant in it. I'll just have to wait and see what happens with the battery.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Old Nodaker i see on the other forum your asking what type of oil goes in the trans. Its not really a oil but a grease. Its called "00 Grease" Here is a like to jacks so you can see it scroll down the page a little and you will see it. It comes in a tube and a bottle.


00 Grease


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Thanks Jodyand, I'd checked the local yokels, they'd never heard of it. At $8.60 a quart I think I'd better make sure there are no leaks


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

So did you get to use this little jewel yet? How is it working?


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

We had a couple of inches of snow last week so I got to try it out. Had a couple of little problems, steering was a little loose so got it tightened up, lift lever wouldn't stay latched in place so revised that. Snow was wet so it didn't throw it to well. Certainly not a Deere, but then it only cost 10 percent of my JD. Worse thing was not having a cab.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old_Nodaker _
> *Picked it up yesterday. Hopefully there's a picture attached. I'm guessing its an 83 as their's an 83 in the engine model #. There appears to be a AMF label, although to faded to read. So maybe it's not a real snapper anymore. Not real well built, sheet metal front axel, steering linkage a little worn, tranny is just the walkbehind snowblower type - spinning plate that a pulley rides in and out on for speed variation. Don't know if that's a good or bad think, seems to work ok, plus it has a high/low range. I strongly suspect though that only one wheel is driven . Engine runs fine. The blower is shaft drive, although there's a short v belt from the electric clutch on the engine down to the shaft drive.
> Guess if I'm the only one on this forum with one of these, it makes me the resident expert!! Bring on your questions. *


I have that same tractor only with a 12 1/2 hp motor. I bought it brand new in 1987 i believe it was. The tractor looks the same though mine is a LT12. You should also have a tilt steering wheel. It is heavy duty for sure. The only thing i don't like about it is it has the turning radius of a Kenworth. That sure is a nice snowblower you have there.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Durwood - does yours have the "spinning disk/wheel" transmission (what ever it's called?) Can you tell me how much grease should be in the chain drive? There's a rubber plug on the back side of the chain cover, should it be filled up to it? Boy, you got the turning radius pegged. It does have the tilt steering wheel. It is made out of heavy stuff. I'm reserving judgement on the blower until I can give it a better tryout. I have several walkways that the state snowplows like to fill full of snow. If it will open them back up I'll forgive the turning radius.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes, i have the rubber disc drive. They seem to be pretty dependable and i think the last disc i bought was only 6 or 7 dollars. They told me to fill the rear end up with 00 grease until it was pretty full. Up to the plug i reckon. Some might seep out ,but when it quits it is at the proper level. Mine has the twin cylinder b+s. It is a 12.5 hp with the 41" cut. The only difference between mine and the 16 hp is the carburator. Three different snapper dealers all told me that. That deck will lift up and mow 5"s high. It is great for mowing down the garden later in the year. I don't use mine much since i bought the new Craftsman with the Honda motor 2 years ago. I have had the engine completely overhauled and i don't see any reason to ever sell it. My wife would rather mow with it then the new one. It ain't pretty, but it is built like a tank. I think you will enjoy it. My first belt on it lasted 11 years and i'm only on my second one. It may have to be replaced though as it is slipping. Mine has the drive shaft coming off the back of the motor and just one belt going around the blades and then off the clutch on the front of the motor. I have had to replace that clutch twice and other than that is has been pretty much bullitproof.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I know on my RER when you stand it on end on the chain cover there are two plugs. My dealer said to take both plugs out and fill from the top hole and when it comes out the bottom hole its full. Now I'm guessing you cant stand the LT up on end so i don't know how much you should have in it or to tell when its full.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I got a couple of quarts of the 00 from Jacks small engines. There was only about 3 inches left in the chain cover. Mine doesn't have a mower deck, I don't plan on getting one unless I find one for nothing. Not to likely. Drive is the same setup, shaft off the back of the engine to drive tranny, electric clutch on front with a belt down to a jack shaft. The snowblower is shaft driven from that shaft.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

So are you using that snowblower Old_Nodaker? If you are then how do you like it? I sure wish that i had one. I'll try to get thru this winter, but next year i'm gonna have a snowblower even if it's a walk behind.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

We haven't had much snow so I've only used it a couple of times. It works okay after I solved a couple of minor issues. Biggest problem I have with it though is the steering, steers hard/huge turning radius. Takes forever to get turned around. We're in the middle of a blizzard right now so there will be snow to blow tomorrow, but I'll probably use my JD for that large an amount. I know a lot of people on these sites recomend walk behinds. I'll go to great lengths not to have to use one. If you have any amount to do they're man killers.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old_Nodaker _
> *We haven't had much snow so I've only used it a couple of times. It works okay after I solved a couple of minor issues. Biggest problem I have with it though is the steering, steers hard/huge turning radius. Takes forever to get turned around. We're in the middle of a blizzard right now so there will be snow to blow tomorrow, but I'll probably use my JD for that large an amount. I know a lot of people on these sites recomend walk behinds. I'll go to great lengths not to have to use one. If you have any amount to do they're man killers. *


The only thing i'll probably have to do with it will be to show the wife how to start it and maybe run it for 5 minutes the first time to make sure she does it right. I'll tell her i'm gonna look out the window every so often just to check up on her.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

You're to kind


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Durwood _
> *The only thing i'll probably have to do with it will be to show the wife how to start it and maybe run it for 5 minutes the first time to make sure she does it right. I'll tell her i'm gonna look out the window every so often just to check up on her.  *



Be sure to wave at her when she goes by.

"Hey she must be REAL cold. Her fingers are not moving, she only waved one finger back at me.  "


----------

